# LG OLED Freesync Mod (tested on 55" B9 Series)



## R-T-B (May 23, 2020)

To make this brief:  LG's famous line of OLED displays are "Gsync compatible" over hdmi, meaning they are really just freesync displays in disguise.  Despite this, they do not work on AMD graphics cards out of the box, because LG has blatantly neglected to add the EDID information Freesync expects to find.  Fortunately, this info can be readded with a nice little tool : CRU (Custom Resolution Utility).  Link.

The following visual illustrates how this is done.  Note the B9 OLED panel has a native gsync range of 40-60 hz and thus does not enable LFC, however in my experience you can use a timing of 30 hz on the low end and thus enable LFC and the display accepts it fine.  I have tested this on my panel and at least on it, the LFC works flawlessly and I basically get Freesync Premium.  YMMV.

Here's the basic visual guide.  Please feel free to ask if you have any questions, I am off enjoying the fruits of my latest purchase.


















*Now OK-out, Reboot, and:*







*FYI:  You will need to repeat this guide each driver reinstall.*

A quick edit / note:

The 30hz setting did indeed enable LFC on my panel, but it caused some random black screen issues at some point in that range I could not tolerate.  As such, you may have to use the stock range of 40-60hz to get good results.  I certainly did, sadly.  This will disable LFC, but you still get something.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 24, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> To make this brief:  LG's famous line of OLED displays are "Gsync compatible" over hdmi, meaning they are really just freesync displays in disguise.  Despite this, they do not work on AMD graphics cards out of the box, because LG has blatantly neglected to add the EDID information Freesync expects to find.  Fortunately, this info can be readded with a nice little tool : CRU (Custom Resolution Utility).  Link.
> 
> The following visual illustrates how this is done.  Note the B9 OLED panel has a native gsync range of 40-60 hz and thus does not enable LFC, however in my experience you can use a timing of 30 hz on the low end and thus enable LFC and the display accepts it fine.  I have tested this on my panel and at least on it, the LFC works flawlessly and I basically get Freesync Premium.  YMMV.
> 
> ...


Excellent comment. It is also possible to export the configuration if you need it in the future.



R-T-B said:


> To make this brief:  LG's famous line of OLED displays are "Gsync compatible" over hdmi, meaning they are really just freesync displays in disguise.  Despite this, they do not work on AMD graphics cards out of the box, because LG has blatantly neglected to add the EDID information Freesync expects to find.  Fortunately, this info can be readded with a nice little tool : CRU (Custom Resolution Utility).  Link.
> 
> The following visual illustrates how this is done.  Note the B9 OLED panel has a native gsync range of 40-60 hz and thus does not enable LFC, however in my experience you can use a timing of 30 hz on the low end and thus enable LFC and the display accepts it fine.  I have tested this on my panel and at least on it, the LFC works flawlessly and I basically get Freesync Premium.  YMMV.
> 
> ...


On my 60Hz furreca monitor, I was able to enable 75Hz in some resolutions.


----------



## utilizedamplitude (May 24, 2020)

I do the same thing on my C9 with 40-60hz. I can't go back after getting use to freesync.


----------



## R-T-B (May 25, 2020)

Yep, in short because of being a VESA spec, a lot more displays support freesync than advertise it. 



Johnny05 said:


> I do the same thing on my C9 with 40-60hz. I can't go back after getting use to freesync.



Good to hear the extra picture processing on the C9 does not get in the way of the mod.  You really are getting the best of all worlds there!


----------



## doich (Dec 9, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Yep, in short because of being a VESA spec, a lot more displays support freesync than advertise it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear the extra picture processing on the C9 does not get in the way of the mod.  You really are getting the best of all worlds there!




Hey and thanks a lot for this guide. 

I'm also debating getting an AMD GPU to go with my LG B9. I wonder though, if I want to play high refresh rate (up to the 120Hz the LGB9supports), should I input 40 - 120 Hz in the range limit instead of 40-60?


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 9, 2020)

doich said:


> Hey and thanks a lot for this guide.
> 
> I'm also debating getting an AMD GPU to go with my LG B9. I wonder though, if I want to play high refresh rate (up to the 120Hz the LGB9supports), should I input 40 - 120 Hz in the range limit instead of 40-60?



40-120 would be appropriate only if you can send it.  You'd need an hdmi 2.1 gpu, or run a lower res.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 9, 2020)

I forgot how sweet CRU was that tuned my QNIX 2710 quite nicely.


----------



## doich (Dec 9, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> 40-120 would be appropriate only if you can send it.  You'd need an hdmi 2.1 gpu, or run a lower res.




Yeah, I'm looking at the new AMD GPUs (RX 6800 XT), once they're actually in stock of course.

Those have HDMI 2.1 and can easily run games in 120HZ 1440p from what I've seen.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 10, 2020)

doich said:


> Those have HDMI 2.1 and can easily run games in 120HZ 1440p from what I've seen.



You can do 120hz 1440p actually over HDMI 2.0.  It's 4k 120Hz that is the trick.


----------



## doich (Dec 10, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> You can do 120hz 1440p actually over HDMI 2.0.  It's 4k 120Hz that is the trick.



Yep, true. I guess I'll prefer the high refresh rate and everything on ultra on 1440p instead of trying to do it all on 4K. Cheers for the answer though, I'll now hunt an RX 6800 XT knowing that I'll safely be able to use  40-120Hz freesync on my LG B9!


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 10, 2020)

6000 series cards are buggy as hell on HDMI 2.1 iirc. 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/OLED_Gaming/comments/jwifr0


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 10, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> 6000 series cards are buggy as hell on HDMI 2.1 iirc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you know, it could be that it's an LG issue...








						LG OLED TVs Having Issues With Latest Nvidia RTX 30 Graphics Cards
					

HDMI 2.1 complications come home to roost?




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 10, 2020)

^ Exactly, this is what you get when you don't have access to hardware and release product that's suppose to be "future proof".


----------



## bug (Dec 10, 2020)

doich said:


> Yep, true. I guess I'll prefer the high refresh rate and everything on ultra on 1440p instead of trying to do it all on 4K. Cheers for the answer though, I'll now hunt an RX 6800 XT knowing that I'll safely be able to use  40-120Hz freesync on my LG B9!


1440p is blurry on a 4k screen...


----------

